# F87 M2 Coding Rear Reverse Light to Led



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

Does anyone know what to change to install the LED reverse light in a F87 M2?

Coding Wise so no errors pop up in the IDrive. I tried searching but could not find a straight answer.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

-FRM
AUSG_24_RFS_L_IS_LED to aktiv | LED Reverse Lights
AUSG_25_RFS_R_IS_LED to aktiv | LED Reverse Lights

Can't believe BMW still uses incandescent bulbs for the reverse lights on the 2017 models..


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dont have that Module. I FEM_Body I looked for that and it wasn't there thats what it was on my F10 M5

I have to check under REM maybe there.



AntDX316 said:


> -FRM
> AUSG_24_RFS_L_IS_LED to aktiv | LED Reverse Lights
> AUSG_25_RFS_R_IS_LED to aktiv | LED Reverse Lights
> 
> Can't believe BMW still uses incandescent bulbs for the reverse lights on the 2017 models..


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

jimmy9980 said:


> Dont have that Module. I FEM_Body I looked for that and it wasn't there thats what it was on my F10 M5
> 
> I have to check under REM maybe there.


Yeah, if you just copy and paste the AUSG stuff in search, if it shows up, it's the module.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

You do not want to blindly change funktion FDL's. Coding is hardware specific.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Almaretto said:


> You do not want to blindly change funktion FDL's. Coding is hardware specific.


AUSG_24_RFS_L_IS_LED to aktiv
AUSG_25_RFS_R_IS_LED to aktiv

Find that in a module and you win.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

AntDX316 said:


> AUSG_24_RFS_L_IS_LED to aktiv
> AUSG_25_RFS_R_IS_LED to aktiv
> 
> Find that in a module and you win.


You will not find those funktions in F2x, F3x, F8x ECU's. And, repeating yourself does not make it the correct solution.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

jimmy9980 said:


> Does anyone know what to change to install the LED reverse light in a F87 M2?
> 
> Coding Wise so no errors pop up in the IDrive. I tried searching but could not find a straight answer.


Jimmy9980,

Granted that I have an F30, but all of the lights for the rear of the car are controlled by the REM (Rear Electronics Module). When I changed the reverse/back-up lights from regular to LED bulbs, I coded three items for each side (all in the 3061 LCEOutputChannels section):
RFS_X_KALBUEBERWACHNUNG from AKTIV to NICHT_AKTIV
RFS_X_WARMUEBERWACHNUNG from AKTIV to NICHT_AKTIV
RFS_X_IS_LED from NICHT_AKTIV to AKTIV
Where the X is either R for Right and L is for Left

I would, using E-Sys (and the Launcher, of course) do a search of the REM module becuase it may be in a different module. ALternatively, if you have NCD-CAFD tool (available on other threads -- another terrific product from TokenMaster), you can use it to search your REM NCD file, if you have saved it to your computer.

Finally, I made the attached bulb chart that I have found quite useful -- again, for an F30, but it may be transferable to your car

Hope that helps!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Rsnic said:


> I would, using E-Sys (and the Launcher, of course) do a search of the REM module becuase it may be in a different module. ALternatively, if you have NCD-CAFD tool (available on other threads -- another terrific product from TokenMaster), you can use it to search your REM NCD file, if you have saved it to your computer.


Rsnic is correct.

Additionally...
You can search in E-sys but TM's tool is nice because it displays all possible options and werte values without having to select edit for drop-down menu.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> Rsnic is correct.
> 
> Additionally...
> 
> You can search in E-sys but TM's tool is nice because it displays all possible options and werte values without having to select edit for drop-down menu.


And to add one more thing, what is the specific input voltage and output PWM on the LED's you're using?

Sometimes this needs to be adjusted in the car to match.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Almaretto said:


> You will not find those funktions in F2x, F3x, F8x ECU's. And, repeating yourself does not make it the correct solution.


I tried but I did pull my list from other vehicles that aren't F01/F02. I just noticed that there are codings for F007, F025, F030, and other stuff there too when I was messing with the codes to say F001 LED etc. So either you are wrong and you have no idea and want to be right or you are right but considering that I do see the other F2x, F3x there too means they could use the same module.


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

AntDX316 said:


> I tried but I did pull my list from other vehicles that aren't F01/F02. I just noticed that there are codings for F007, F025, F030, and other stuff there too when I was messing with the codes to say F001 LED etc. So either you are wrong and you have no idea and want to be right or you are right but considering that I do see the other F2x, F3x there too means they could use the same module.


No, Almaretto is right. Since F001/F010 chassis uses FRM module and F20/F30/F80 chassis uses FEM/REM module for front/rear. All FDL mappings in those ECU's are completely different. For F025 you either FRM (F25) or BDC_BODY (F15 etc.).

For F20/F30/F80 chassis its:

RFS_X_KALBUEBERWACHNUNG from AKTIV to NICHT_AKTIV
RFS_X_WARMUEBERWACHNUNG from AKTIV to NICHT_AKTIV
RFS_X_IS_LED from NICHT_AKTIV to AKTIV

In addition you could also set the CCM and Kurzschluss FLD to nicht_aktiv if your retrofitted LED's still gives you an error on display.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

AntDX316 said:


> I tried but I did pull my list from other vehicles that aren't F01/F02. I just noticed that there are codings for F007, F025, F030, and other stuff there too when I was messing with the codes to say F001 LED etc.


Coding is hardware specific. If you want to know which ECU's are shared by various chassis, you can check out a CAFD's Header for FP or see CAFD_ID's Tables.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

The bulbs I used didnt throw any errors nor do they flash from the checks. The options are in REM I was able to locate them but left them alone since no errors popped up. Thanks for the info !:thumbup:


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> Coding is hardware specific. If you want to know which ECU's are shared by various chassis, you can check out a CAFD's Header for FP or see CAFD_ID's Tables.


I've given him some tips as have many others, but he chooses to ignore any advice and instead advises everyone to stop coding until HE figures it out; begging members on the other side of the globe to personally go to a dealer and beg for help from service to fix his problem.

The F001 LCI have the most scattered, complex, and completely unique lighting control layout compared to every other chassis, very little reference can be used successfully on it even where there are identical master controllers or ID names.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

jimmy9980 said:


> The bulbs I used didnt throw any errors nor do they flash from the checks. The options are in REM I was able to locate them but left them alone since no errors popped up. Thanks for the info !:thumbup:


Which ones did you use?


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> Which ones did you use?


I wonder too, because every single car I have seen with aftermarktet LED's do suffer from flickering during bulb check (due to KALT/WARM uberwachung).


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

rogaa said:


> I wonder too, because every single car I have seen with aftermarktet LED's do suffer from flickering during bulb check (due to KALT/WARM uberwachung).


There are a few that are reputable and CAN bus ready but are most often not available in certain localities and have high price tags.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Miami10 said:


> There are a few that are reputable and CAN bus ready but are most often not available in certain localities and have high price tags.


Miami10,

You are on target! I broke down and got reverse, front & rear turn signal Weisslicht LEDs from Bimmian. They were by no means cheap, but have lifetime guarantee and are of good quality. I did, however, still have to make the same three coding adjustments for every LED I installed (is LED, warm & cold checks); with those changes, I do not have any flickering. The flickering occurs because the car sends at start up and periodically a small electrical pulse to see if the incandescent bulb is functioning, which does not affect these type of bulbs; LEDs, on the other hand, are affected by very slight changes in current -- hence the flicker. 
Being CAN Bus ready has nothing to do with flicker (that's the checks I just mentioned) The cheaper LEDs either have an add-on resistor or you have to do that yourself (in either case, there's heat build up) -- that's what makes then them CAN bus ready.

Sorry the soapbox, but there's a lot of misunderstanding on this topic


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Miami10 said:


> I've given him some tips as have many others, but he chooses to ignore any advice and instead advises everyone to stop coding until HE figures it out; begging members on the other side of the globe to personally go to a dealer and beg for help from service to fix his problem.
> 
> The F001 LCI have the most scattered, complex, and completely unique lighting control layout compared to every other chassis, very little reference can be used successfully on it even where there are identical master controllers or ID names.


I know you are very knowledgeable but I think it's the reason why you shut me out.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9868845&postcount=326

My entire databased consisted of codings from all F models. I couldn't find a cheat table for F01/F02. I had to use all the cheat tables and read every single one and see which one works on my car. I also coded for like an entire day testing out which works and what does 2-3 at a time. I found my ECE LHM/TMS, and FRM codes from an F30 cheat sheet I think. I think it was for FEM or BDC_BODY or something but I just looked up the code through FRM and found it.

My lights work like crazy at night. They aren't full on and full off. They work in between and everything. The brightness dims and the ranges are far beyond what they were with just a 5AP And 8S4 delete then recode.

If you and people who follow you think my list is bad then it's your own losses.

Unlike you and your F10 M5 I have the F01 with factory BMW Adaptive LED (BMWs flagship lighting technology that isn't Laser), completely unique lighting control layout as you said and tested it myself in person, real, not false make believe theories. I had to spend multiple nights making the "leveling" aiming correct because changing some codes make it different.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

AntDX316 said:


> I know you are very knowledgeable but I think it's the reason why you shut me out.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9868845&postcount=326
> 
> ...


Haloperidol and physical restraint is what you need bud.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> Haloperidol and physical restraint is what you need bud.


:bustingup


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

You guys know if it DVD in motion can be unlocked about 40 mph? I have reading and some say yes others say no. Does anyone have any idea ? 

Also My old F10 I enabled LED Anti Dazzle which didnt 100% work but I heard that it might on the F 30, 87 with Non led lights ?


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

jimmy9980 said:


> You guys know if it DVD in motion can be unlocked about 40 mph? I have reading and some say yes others say no. Does anyone have any idea ?
> 
> Also My old F10 I enabled LED Anti Dazzle which didnt 100% work but I heard that it might on the F 30, 87 with Non led lights ?


If you have NBT EVO with ID5/6 you can unly unlock untill a certain speed (63km/h). If you have NBT (which is not part of the M2) you can unlock it up till 255.

For NBT EVO:

HU_NBT => VIDEO_HANDBRAKE => nicht_aktiv
HU_NBT => VIDEO_FRONT_LOCKED => nicht_aktiv (If Present)
HU_NBT => VIDEO_SPEEDLOCK_CONDITION => none (If Present)
HU_XXX => SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX => Werte = FF
HU_XXX => SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN => Werte = FF
HU_XXX => SPEEDLOCK_SPEEDVALUE_MIN => Werte = 1F (If EVO)
HU_XXX => SPEEDLOCK_SPEEDVALUE_MAX => Werte = 3F (If EVO)



Miami10 said:


> Haloperidol and physical restraint is what you need bud.


hehe


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

jimmy9980 said:


> You guys know if it DVD in motion can be unlocked about 40 mph? I have reading and some say yes others say no. Does anyone have any idea ?
> 
> Also My old F10 I enabled LED Anti Dazzle which didnt 100% work but I heard that it might on the F 30, 87 with Non led lights ?


Which version of iDrive?

No US Spec Bi-Xenon have the correct projectors for GFHB. Rumors that "some" might be capable are 100% impossible as every VLD mode of lighting is non FMVSS compliant outside of GFHB.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

I figured about the headlights. Variable Light Disb seems to work fine.

I have IDRIVE 5.0 new one.

Also on my F10 I was able to code the panic botton to turn on follow me home lights. I tired under Fem_body to code this un remote control 4 botton I set it to wert 04 for the short setting and had no luck.



Miami10 said:


> Which version of iDrive?
> 
> No US Spec Bi-Xenon have the correct projectors for GFHB. Rumors that "some" might be capable are 100% impossible as every VLD mode of lighting is non FMVSS compliant outside of GFHB.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jimmy9980 said:


> Also on my F10 I was able to code the panic botton to turn on follow me home lights. I tired under Fem_body to code this un remote control 4 botton I set it to wert 04 for the short setting and had no luck.


Appears you got the same results as Botho.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

jimmy9980 said:


> I figured about the headlights. Variable Light Disb seems to work fine.
> 
> I have IDRIVE 5.0 new one.
> 
> Also on my F10 I was able to code the panic botton to turn on follow me home lights. I tired under Fem_body to code this un remote control 4 botton I set it to wert 04 for the short setting and had no luck.


No issue to enable the additional movement functions of VLD on all the US Spec Adaptive BiX...the missing Walze for beam shaping is the only difference. Some improvement could be achieved for the adaptive cutoff line function to compensate for the missing hardware.

For VIM on ID5 and the bitmask change no longer allowing not active, Im curious to know if a deep search in every module that has speed dependent settings has been searched to find a 63km/h and/or 40mph v_max limit. the newer systems and especially the Gxx cars, there can be several v_max function limits spread around.

For the key, what symbol is on the 4th button?


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm having the same problem Botho. The fourth button on my remote is panic.



Miami10 said:


> No issue to enable the additional movement functions of VLD on all the US Spec Adaptive BiX...the missing Walze for beam shaping is the only difference. Some improvement could be achieved for the adaptive cutoff line function to compensate for the missing hardware.
> 
> For VIM on ID5 and the bitmask change no longer allowing not active, Im curious to know if a deep search in every module that has speed dependent settings has been searched to find a 63km/h and/or 40mph v_max limit. the newer systems and especially the Gxx cars, there can be several v_max function limits spread around.
> 
> For the key, what symbol is on the 4th button?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jimmy9980 said:


> I'm having the same problem Botho. The fourth button on my remote is panic.


Mine is as well, but coding in cafd's is separated by short, medium, and long press so that the same button can be multi-functional will different results depending on hold duration.

I am not sure why it works on other chassis but does not seem to be on the f2x, f3x, and f8x.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> Mine is as well, but coding in cafd's is separated by short, medium, and long press so that the same button can be multi-functional will different results depending on hold duration.
> 
> I am not sure why it works on other chassis but does not seem to be on the f2x, f3x, and f8x.


This is completely off vague memory so correct me if it's off...

4 Button with red alarm symbol shouldn't require coding as long as pathway lighting is enabled.I cannot think back where one didn't and it was something used every night.

4 Button Diamond is tied to profiles in iDrive and has a few functions under the locks/key menu for the short press function.

So both have two functions depending on duration held. Only one allows a different function in addition to panic to be selected.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> This is completely off vague memory so correct me if it's off...
> 
> 4 Button with red alarm symbol shouldn't require coding as long as pathway lighting is enabled.I cannot think back where one didn't and it was something used every night.
> 
> ...












There is an idrive setting for enabling as well as setting display time.

The panic button can maintain functionality as well as add secondary special option configured through coding (eg, opening tailgate window if vehicle has one).


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> There is an idrive setting for enabling as well as setting display time.
> 
> The panic button can maintain functionality as well as add secondary special option configured through coding (eg, opening tailgate window if vehicle has one).


Found a pic...

The 4th button short press function could be changed directly in iDrive without any coding. If it retained the red siren, the default short press was pathway lighting without an iDrive option.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> Found a pic...
> 
> The 4th button short press function could be changed directly in iDrive without any coding. If it retained the red siren, the default short press was pathway lighting without an iDrive option.
> View attachment 579636


Is this in HU_NBT2 with ID4 or ID5? I know ID5, in general, has ability to customize settings more easily without requiring E-sys. I have seen toggling pathway lighting as well as length of time. But, I do not recall if I have seen ability to change function like enabling auxiliary cooling or opening rear screen on a tailgate.


----------

